# أفخم و أطول و أجمل المباني في العالم



## نورينار (29 سبتمبر 2007)

أفخم و أطول و *أجمل المباني في العالم* 

كنت ادور معلومات عن مكان وارتفاع ناطحات السحاب علشان افيدكم اكثر بس مالقيت
 مومشكلة شوفي شحلاتهم 


























[






































​


----------



## cadmax4 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

والله الصور جميلة والمشاريع اجمل 
بارك الله فيكي اختي الكريمة نورينار وننتظر منكي المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## حازم العطيفى (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااا على مجهوداتك الكبيره 
وننتظر منكي المزيد من المواضيع الجذابه كده ان شاء الله على طول ......


----------



## alaa_1986 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على المجهود في عرض الموضوع 
بس كان ناقص برج دبي هوا صح لسة ما اكتملش بس لما يكتمل هيكون حاجة مميزة في المجموعة اللي عرضتيها 
وشكرا مرة تانية على مجهودك وفي انتظار المواضيع المميزة دايما


----------



## sherifmadkor (29 سبتمبر 2007)

أشكركككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## نورينار (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على مرووركم وتشجيعكم


----------



## ok!!! (25 مايو 2010)

*الصور ما طلعت عندي !
ما المشكلة ؟*


----------



## زايد الحباري (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (25 مايو 2010)

اين الصور


----------



## وديع المريسي (6 يوليو 2010)

من وديع المريسي تسلموووووووووووووو يامعشر المهندسين


----------



## A.ISSO (8 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## A.ISSO (9 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

